# Caught



## Asa (Jun 16, 2007)

I caught a chinese mantid on my porch today. I think it's a female L4.


----------



## Rick (Jun 16, 2007)

They are very common.


----------



## Hypoponera (Jun 16, 2007)

Very common or not, I am always happy to find a mantid running around! It's free and obviously tough enough to survive without help. I just found a sub-adult _Litaneutria minor_ near my back door a couple days ago.


----------



## athicks (Jun 16, 2007)

That's awesome. I have never seen any mantids in Philladelphia  (not for lack of trying to find them, haha)


----------



## jmac27 (Jun 17, 2007)

You're lucky. I go out looking for them two days in a row with no luck. You find one on your porch. :evil:


----------



## Asa (Jun 18, 2007)

Ooh! I found an orchid in my garden!  The Chinese won't eat.


----------



## edash (Jun 18, 2007)

Is it a male or female? Males don't tend to eat all that much. If it's been in the wild, there's a good chance it's already full anyway hehe.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 18, 2007)

Last year I found my large European and a Stagmomantis Californica out in the wild. The European flew into our stairwell at work and the Californica fell in front of me on Halloween. Im pretty good at spotting Mantids around here in CA, Have even found 2 nymphs this spring already. I guess it's just a popular place for them with the warm weather and all lol.


----------



## Asa (Jun 18, 2007)

> Is it a male or female? Males don't tend to eat all that much. If it's been in the wild, there's a good chance it's already full anyway hehe.


female


----------



## Hypoponera (Jun 18, 2007)

Possibly she is about to molt? My giant Asian stops eating 2 days prior to and 3 days after a molt.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 18, 2007)

> Ooh! I found an orchid in my garden!  The Chinese won't eat.


What? You found an orchid mantis in your garden??? I hope your garden is in Malaysia..................


----------



## Asa (Jun 18, 2007)

It's been about a week and a half.


----------



## Hypoponera (Jun 18, 2007)

Has she eaten anything since you found her? Does her abdomen look "full" or thin? Have you misted her? Chinese do need alot of water.


----------



## Asa (Jun 18, 2007)

> > Ooh! I found an orchid in my garden!  The Chinese won't eat.
> 
> 
> What? You found an orchid mantis in your garden??? I hope your garden is in Malaysia..................


Somebody must have dumped it their.

Hypoponera, I know she is fine. She actually just ate a small cricket.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 18, 2007)

> > > Ooh! I found an orchid in my garden!  The Chinese won't eat.
> >
> >
> > What? You found an orchid mantis in your garden??? I hope your garden is in Malaysia..................
> ...


That's supposedly not good. Well, aren't we all glad you found it? I hope that was the only one too.


----------



## spawn (Jun 19, 2007)

No way you found an Orchid Mantis in your garden in Virginia. Hymenopus coronatus?


----------



## xenuwantsyou (Jun 20, 2007)

Maybe I'm not living in the right part of Virginia.


----------



## Asa (Jun 20, 2007)

> No way you found an Orchid Mantis in your garden in Virginia. Hymenopus coronatus?


I found an orchid. And just today, at my nature center, I found a Carolina Mantid :shock: . I usually only find 3-4 per month!


----------



## sk8erkho (Jun 21, 2007)

Heck!maybe I should move back to Virginia. When I lived there I was never that lucky!


----------

